# xp frage



## Bleem (23. Februar 2003)

tag...

würde mir gerne den CPU AMD Athlon XP 2000+ Socket A prozessor kaufen...
hab aber ein älterres motherboard mti nen duron 800mhz

mein motherboard:
Chipset: VIA KT133/A Chipset
Model: VIA Technologies Inc VT8363/5 KT133/KM133 System Controller

danke bleem


----------



## Avariel (24. Februar 2003)

Und wo ist die Frage?


----------



## Bleem (24. Februar 2003)

hoppala voll vergessen 

ob der xp auf dem motherboard leuft


----------



## Sway (24. Februar 2003)

http://www.msi-technology.de/

http://www.msi-technology.de/produkte/prod_data.php3?Prod_id=153&Druck=1
Auf der Seite sagen die, das der KM133 M-PRO Chipsatz nur "Sockel A, AMD Athlon / Duron" unterstützt.


----------

